# green chromis food?



## resRfun (Aug 26, 2007)

im new to salt water fish... and after my tank has been cyclying for 3 weeks, ive decided to get a basic fish. Its got lr and scenery. The shop owner told me to get a Green Chromis, and im letting it sit in the bag in the tank.

I kind of fergot to ask the owner.. what do they eat? Live food? pellets/ flakes?

If any one can answer that for me, that would be great.

thx


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.fishlore.com/profile-bluegreenchromis.htm

http://mmarine.blogspot.com/2006/10/profile-green-chromis-chromis-viridis.html

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=green+chromis+food&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f


----------

